# NW Decorative Painting exclusive photo gallery - Comments/Suggestions/Opinions?



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello, I haven't been posting in a while. I'd like to share my projects portfolio with you. I do all sort of painting, staining/refinishing wood, interior/exterior painting and Decorative Painting. 
I am not able to post all the pictures here, they're all posted on our website.

Regular Painting
Interior Painting (Will update with more pictures soon)
Exterior Painting (More coming soon)

Wood Painting/Staining/Refinish
 (Portfolio of 9 Kitchen Refinish/Cabinets/Doors/Stairs and Deck Refinishing)
Kitchens Before/After Refinishing:
Kitchen 1 Before
Kitchen 1 Refinished

Kitchen 2 Before
Kitchen 2 Refinished

Kitchen 3 Before
Kitchen 3 Refinished

Kitchen 4 Before
Kitchen 4 Refinished

Kitchen 5 Before
Kitchen 5 Refinished

Kitchen 6 Before
Kitchen 6 Refinished

Recent Kitchen Refinish Projects:
Kitchen 7 Before
Kitchen 7 Refinished

Kitchen 8 Before
Kitchen 8 Refinished

Kitchen 1 Staining

(Two more Kitchen Refinish projects pending)

Deck Refinishing (more coming soon)

Stairs Staining 

Cabinet Refinishing

Doors Before
Doors Refinished


Decorative Painting Gallery:
Decorative Painting Album

Faux Finishes
Venetian Plaster
Old World
Columns
Before/After Columns Finish
Decorative Walls/Sealing Covering
Strie
Specialty Projects
Hood Specialty

Milestone

This is just a little bit of what I do. I am open for any questions, comments, opinions or suggestions. 
I know that some of the picture quality is not great or too dark. It takes too much time to fix all the images. And the image size is reduced significantly due to the amount of bandwidth it would use on the hosting. Often you might need to zoom in on the website to at least 150% depending on your screen resolution.
A lot of images had not been updated on the site, I will be updating this threat.

Thanks for looking!

NW Decorative Painting, LLC
-Svyatoslav


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

On your kitchen refinishing photos there is an interesting looking exhaust fan setup. Can you elaborate more about what your using? Nice work!


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

Danahy said:


> On your kitchen refinishing photos there is an interesting looking exhaust fan setup. Can you elaborate more about what your using? Nice work!


 which kitchen? Is it the grey?


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Svyatoslav70 said:


> which kitchen? Is it the grey?



This kitchen. With the Orange tubing.


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

Danahy said:


> This kitchen. With the Orange tubing.


This was self made. There is exhaust pump outside which sucks out the thin dust and smell.


----------

